# Is Zebra Algae Shrimp = Tiger Algae Shrimp?



## Porkchop (Mar 1, 2005)

I just bought some algae shrimp from a lfs, and they were labelled as Zebra Algae Shrimp. They look like tiger shrimp to me. Do anyone know if they are the same??

BTW, I got 9 of them for $10.

Thank you.

Jim


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

hard to say... do u have pix? i have one remaining tiger (out of 5) that i got from a local source, and can easily tell u if you have tigers. post pix if u can... the lfs will name them whatever their wholesaler named them or come up with their own common name, so common names aren't always the best thing to use.

btw, 9 for $10 is an awesome price! what lfs and do they ship?


----------



## Porkchop (Mar 1, 2005)

I will post picture later.

As for the LFS, it is the Win Aquarium on Mott Street in NYC. They do not ship.

I cleared out all their zebra(tiger), but they still have some red cherry for $1.50 each.

Jim


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

The first time I ever got tiger shrimp (around July of 2003), the owner of the store told me that he received them as "zebra shrimp." So if it bears any resemblance to the photos of tiger shrimp out there, it probably is the same. Here are a few good ones:
http://www.wirbellose.de/arten.cgi?action=show&artNo=156

Then again, last year, another shop had some shrimp labelled as "true zebra shrimp," which I think were actually what we now call "bee shrimp."

Boy - what bargains!!! I don't think that cherry reds can be bought around here for anything less than about $4 each, even when bought in large quantities. Lucky!!!

-Naomi


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Just like Richy says, the lfs/wholesalers name them whatever really they want, which makes IDing sometimes difficult.


----------



## Porkchop (Mar 1, 2005)

gnome said:


> Boy - what bargains!!! I don't think that cherry reds can be bought around here for anything less than about $4 each, even when bought in large quantities. Lucky!!!
> 
> -Naomi


I know. I just bought 20 red cherry for $60 before I found this deal. Otherwise, I will clear that out too.


----------



## Porkchop (Mar 1, 2005)

gnome said:


> The first time I ever got tiger shrimp (around July of 2003), the owner of the store told me that he received them as "zebra shrimp." So if it bears any resemblance to the photos of tiger shrimp out there, it probably is the same. Here are a few good ones:
> http://www.wirbellose.de/arten.cgi?action=show&artNo=156
> 
> Then again, last year, another shop had some shrimp labelled as "true zebra shrimp," which I think were actually what we now call "bee shrimp."
> -Naomi


Okay, they are tigers.


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

Congrats! They're my favorites. You'll love 'em, too. 

-Naomi


----------



## Porkchop (Mar 1, 2005)

They are beautiful. However, I want to got some Green Shrimp too.


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

Tigers and zebras...everytime I have gotten them in have been the same.
I recentlygot some chocolate in but one of my customenrs has informed me they are the green as they have changed color!!! The tigers and the greens both have produced babies for me!!


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

I took this poor-quality photo over a year ago. It's my berried tiger shrimp (not the best-looking specimen) hanging out with a blue shrimp in a wad of floating riccia.

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/mizmo_naomi/detail?.dir=a29d&.dnm=ac28.jpg&.src=ph

You might imagine the excitement I felt... But unfortunately, in the 4 or so days that followed, she was dropping her eggs a little at a time until she was egg-less  . This wasn't the only time it happened, either. I had a bumblebee shrimp that did the same thing the year before  . I have no idea why  . I can't get my cherry reds to get even that far in breeding...

I even used re-mineralized bottled water and carbon filtration... Nada.

I just have the worst luck  . Hope you guys have better luck than I did.

-Naomi


----------

